# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Share music you make here!

## Skalm

I found that I really enjoy making music. So I got FL studio and start making some beats.
cZaR's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Check my tracks out if you want, only constructive criticism please.

I'd love to hear others music as well. Please share!  ::banana::

----------


## Skalm

Damn nobody else makes music here?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha hey Skalm, alot of us do, but we post it in the Artist's Corner.

*Moved to Artist's Corner*

----------


## Skalm

Well shit, I didn't realize there was a artist's corner!
Sorry and thank you!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

np  :smiley:

----------


## Supernova

Browsing this subforum should turn up a few relevant threads, if you haven't done so already.

----------


## ZeraCook

I'll post some of the stuff I did a lil while ago,





Drums are shitty this was literally the first time I ever made a beat to my guitar playing.





A little Improv between me and my cousin.

----------


## Skalm

Thats sweet man, you still play? Got a band or anything?.

----------


## ZeraCook

Yeah I make sure I do something musically everyday, but No I'm not in a band, I was when I first started but we sucked, that was our other guitarist, I still make music with my bros, but they mostly want to do rap, which I'm more than happy to produce for them, but I'm making music on my own now too.

----------


## Skalm

Thats good you do something musically everyday. I really need to do that.
Must be nice to have people to jam with, I need some people I can make some collabs with or something haha.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I kinda suck, but I think I can dig up something with me playin' guitar and singing.

----------


## ZeraCook

Dave, where is that link then?

Yeah I don't really get the Jams in that I used to, Me and that kid on guitar used to play together everyday, but I haven't jammed with someone in months.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Dave, where is that link then?
> 
> Yeah I don't really get the Jams in that I used to, Me and that kid on guitar used to play together everyday, but I haven't jammed with someone in months.



Right here.  Please don't laugh at me.  And, no I don't normally sing that high.

MP3 Player SoundClick

----------


## Taffy

I'm an ameteur, but here's one I made a while ago that I'm kinda proud of:
[Vocaloid Original] Chasing Dreams [MIRIAM] by Ant Taffy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The vocals are not that of a real person, it's "vocaloid," a program for adding virtual vocals to your songs.

----------


## Skalm

I enjoyed your tune Taffy!

----------


## Taffy

Oh, thanks. ^^

----------


## dutchraptor

It's cool taffy, I like the old style tunes  :smiley:  I would have prefered if you used your own voice however.

----------


## Taffy

> It's cool taffy, I like the old style tunes  I would have prefered if you used your own voice however.



Thanks.  :smiley:  Hah, I can't sing. Not without glass breaking or birds dropping out of the sky.

----------


## ZeraCook

Dave your links not working. nice song Taffy.

Heres some more.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Will this one work???

Western Hero (Neil Young) by DaveTheJoker on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

----------


## dutchraptor

> Will this one work???
> 
> Western Hero (Neil Young) by DaveTheJoker on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



That was awesome  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow Dave, I didn't know you played and sang! Nice job, your voice even has a Neil Young-esque quality to it.

If you ever wanted to, you should do a cover of *Only Living Boy in New York by Simon and Garfunkel*. It's a similar song style to Western Hero. I'd love to hear you play and sing that one.  :smiley:  I have the score reduced for piano with guitar tabs, if you ever want them.  :smiley: 

You're really good, who knew?!  :smiley:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> Wow Dave, I didn't know you played and sang! Nice job, your voice even has a Neil Young-esque quality to it.
> 
> If you ever wanted to, you should do a cover of *Only Living Boy in New York by Simon and Garfunkel*. It's a similar song style to Western Hero. I'd love to hear you play and sing that one.  I have the score reduced for piano with guitar tabs, if you ever want them. 
> 
> You're really good, who knew?!



Thanks!  And thanks also for introducing me to that song, its great.

----------


## anderj101

I apologize in advance for potential loss of hearing, damaged speakers, or any other side effects which may result from playing this...





A short session of jamming out with some circuit bent toys and keyboards, including:
Yamaha SHS-10 Keytar bent to hell and back with over 40 toggle switches,
Texas Instruments Speak-n-Spell,
Spongebob Squarepants talking toy,
Winnie The Pooh toy telephone,
Really annoying toy typewriter,
A digital answering machine,
and a really cheesy old analog toy keyboard.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

woah, sounds like my old dial-up

----------


## ZeraCook

Definitely recommend head phones, I was drunk and drugged when I made this whole thing.

----------


## ZeraCook

I like the last two minuets of mine when things start to get spooky\

By the way Love it Dave.

Tryiippy anders, almost drove me crazy

----------


## Supernova

Well done Zera, but you need better drum samples, those sound like they're off a jazz kit  :tongue2:   I like the electronic percussion you threw in on the last one, maybe try expanding on that; also working with rhythm guitar and/or bass would be cool to fill out the sound a little more.  Cool sound on the guitar though, what were you using on that?

I'm working on a few different items at the moment, so hopefully I'll have something to show you guys soon.  In the meantime, here's some shit a friend from school made:

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

^Really good sounding stuff there

Here's my latest defaced Neil Young song

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You're really good at Neil Young stuff. Your voice just seems to naturally fit his style. And your performance over all is just d'awwwwww.

(P.S. my bf's daughter was watching it too at the same time, and she said "Ooooo he's cute."  :tongue2:

----------


## Woodstock

> I was drunk and drugged when I made this whole thing.



I call it "Psychedelic schizoid rockstep"!

----------


## ZeraCook

> Well done Zera, but you need better drum samples, those sound like they're off a jazz kit   I like the electronic percussion you threw in on the last one, maybe try expanding on that; also working with rhythm guitar and/or bass would be cool to fill out the sound a little more.  Cool sound on the guitar though, what were you using on that?



Yeah I used alot of rock Kits and then a few self modified Techno Kits.  I actually made the song using nothing but software instruments in garageband. I specifically made the guitar and piano so I could go back and redo it on my guitar.







> I call it "Psychedelic schizoid rockstep"!



I like that I might have too switch the youtube description to that.

Glad it wasn't complete rubbish.

----------


## ZeraCook

So now I have thirteen Skeletons of songs that I really appreciate and like , Do you think I should make a couple more skeletons and then fill them out and start mixing or should I start now? its 55 min worth of music.

----------


## ZeraCook



----------


## ZeraCook

Wrote this one today, I'm sad.   :Sad:

----------


## RUBBERDUCK

I make music! Check out my new track, it's some dreamy electronica stuff with a minimal breakbeat. Hope you like it! 

French - Frosty Leaf (Original Mix) by frenchbeats on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

lol I accidentally autotuned the thing I uploaded.  Lol thats a first

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

Here's the right one TheOnlyLivingBoyInNewYork by DaveTheJoker on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

(I cant edit posts)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Well post the right one! I just heard it and I loved it  :smiley:

----------


## Kuhnada29

For some reason, soundcloud is not working right for me

I heard some of your house music Skalm, it was nice..will check out more and others in this thread once soundcloud is working again

Heres my music: 

Music - Hulkshare - Listen to Free Songs & Music Online
Hip-Hop/R&B Beats - Hulkshare - Listen to Free Songs & Music Online

The first link isn't one genre, its my videogame music so it's a mix of different things...cinematic/orchestral, dark/fantasy ambiance, relaxing ambiance, chiptune, trance/techno, etc...

Will check out music in this thread as soon as soundcloud is working again

----------


## blackbirdrising

Barnapalooza 5 - YouTube

This was recorded last June when we performed at the Barnapalooza in Loudon, TN. We ended up eating a lot of BBQ and drinking a lot of beer (evident in my opinion by watching the videos as the night progressed lol). Please pardon the way I was dressed and how I looked! I had just gotten off of a horse about 60 seconds before I sat down and we started singing that one. My partner can knock em dead even if he was dressed in a gunny sack.

Thanksgiving night - YouTube

We filmed this the day after Thanksgiving (three weeks ago). We were moving the next day so our neighbors sort of us through us a going away party. More BBQ and beer lol. I miss these good people. I'm the one holding the camera this time.

Last one This is an audio I stored at Soundcloud until we get everything finished for the album. Recorded 4 days ago. That's my partner on the acoustic guitar, and singing back up. https://soundcloud.com/carolyn-j-brown/landslide

----------


## celestialelixir

I have been using fl studio for a little over a week now, but haven't been playing with it much recently since school has started back up.

Here's my soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/celestialelixir

Here's the song I've worked on most: https://soundcloud.com/celestialelix...pped-first-the

Keep in mind that it's a work in progress and I really haven't even scratched the surface with the things that are possible with this program yet.

----------


## oniman7

My old band: The Magistrate (Polaris).wmv - YouTube 

My new stuff: https://soundcloud.com/dakota-potts It sucks, but "Banquet Hall" "Vacancy" and "The Crackle of Frost" suck less. 

I previously only played bass and programmed all the MIDI in. I recently got a guitar which I practice an average of 3 or 4 hours a day, and I'm saving up for an interface and drum sampler so I can do rock music again. Cheesy as it is (I don't usually like anime) the music in this show really inspires me: Kira Theme - YouTube 

As well as games like MAG, Dark Cloud 2, Star Ocean, and bands like Avenged Sevenfold, Explosions in the Sky, Opeth, Katatonia, Scale the Summit. A fun combination! I hope to have completed some songs within a couple months, if not sooner.

----------


## ZeraCook

Acoustic Jam of Mine

----------


## ZeraCook

Spooky FV inspired Beat

----------


## Signet

Wait... what in the world are you thinking, Skalm???
Well.  Since you make it so plain that it's supposed to be done... I think... I'll just have to take over this thread... a little...

Oh, and:




> I apologize in advance for potential loss of hearing, damaged speakers, or any other side effects which may result from playing this...
> 
> [video]
> 
> A short session of jamming out with some circuit bent toys and keyboards, including:[snip]



Circuit bending playing musique concrète?  You, sir, just went up a step in my book. ;D

----------


## ZeraCook

> Wait... what in the world are you thinking, Skalm???
> Well.  Since you make it so plain that it's supposed to be done... I think... I'll just have to take over this thread... a little...



What do you mean? are you gonna lock this thread?

----------


## Signet

> What do you mean? are you gonna lock this thread?



Naw, man.  I just mean that I have a whole arsenal of music to start posting.  Spamming.  Spam, as in firing in rapid bursts.

Tall you what:  YOU tell me what sort of thing to post first.  Live? Studio?  Improv?  Hard rock?  Techno?  Ambient?  Acoustic?  Just tell me whatcha want.  :wink2:

----------


## ZeraCook

some Improv. I like seeing on the spot off the top.

----------


## ZeraCook

Then Live

----------


## Signet

Live improv... hrm.  Not the best example of that I've got, but it's the only one I have online:




>snif<  ... I miss the 80's, and I didn't get to see them at all...

What next, folks? ^_^

----------


## ZeraCook

I need to upgrade my Synth.

----------


## Signet

What do you have as of now?  The one I was using in the video is a Casio CZ-1, from 1986, and isn't all that pricy.  IIRC, it was about $250 when it was new.

----------


## Signet

I be bumpin'.  o_O





> What next, folks? ^_^

----------


## StonedApe

here's some old stuff
can you ever see anything besides the inside of your head - YouTube
and here's a bach piece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...1HzphpqnQ&NR=1
that I should re-record, my time is sloppy at times

----------


## Artelis

> here's some old stuff
> can you ever see anything besides the inside of your head - YouTube



This was fun to listen to. Are you just using a delay with crazy feedback or do you have a looper running in there, too?

Here's ma soundcloud:
TimLukens's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

----------


## StonedApe

that one is just delay, reverse delay I think.

----------


## Signet

Artelis, you might like my more electronic stuff.  e.g.:Canon in C

----------


## Signet

And is it just me, or is it really rare to find people who actually _sing_ on soundcloud?  (Rather than just compiling synth tracks on their PC/Mac.)

----------


## ZeraCook

Definitely.

----------


## Artelis

> And is it just me, or is it really rare to find people who actually _sing_ on soundcloud?  (Rather than just compiling synth tracks on their PC/Mac.)



it's cause we're all big nerds that can't sing worth shit XD

edit: Oh ya, but I have one with a rap on it. I did not perform the rap, just did the music. https://soundcloud.com/timlukens/the...out-relaxation

And this one has sesame street characters singing in it: https://soundcloud.com/timlukens/sesame-strudel

And this one features extremely cut up raps by many white dudes, one of which is me (oh and one asian). https://soundcloud.com/timlukens/seriously-astronomical

----------


## oneiroer

I've made some music in the past but I pretty much lost it.  :Sad:  I'm gonna start looking into creating some new music with an electric guitar and Reason Essentials. Maybe I can make some Trance Metal(ish).  ::D:  I'll try not to bring disgrace to metal.  :wink2:  Now I'm starting to think it might not be a good idea but I'm going to give it a shot anyway.  :smiley:

----------


## Artelis

It's impossible to be a disgrace to metal.

----------


## Signet

> It's impossible to be a disgrace to metal.



That is a load of BULL, heretic.  Metal can be disgraced just like any other genre.  It is still art, and art can still be betrayed and therefore disgraced.

----------


## oneiroer

> That is a load of BULL, heretic.  Metal can be disgraced just like any other genre.  It is still art, and art can still be betrayed and therefore disgraced.



Never mind. I will make it strictly metal. I don't want to bring disgrace to my favorite genre of music. Maybe I can add some extra stuff though. I won't make it trance that's for sure.  :smiley:

----------


## oniman7

I added two new samples recently: https://soundcloud.com/dakota-potts

----------


## Signet

> Never mind. I will make it strictly metal. I don't want to bring disgrace to my favorite genre of music. Maybe I can add some extra stuff though. I won't make it trance that's for sure.



Woah, woah, woah, woah!  That is totally NOT what I meant, bro.   :Eek: 
What I mean is that any genre can be done poorly.  To be honest, I'm a huge fan of ambient (which is related to trance, ne?) as well as metal... so if you can put them together _well_ then go for it.  
I mean, seriously, give it your best shot and post it; I want to hear!

----------


## oneiroer

> Woah, woah, woah, woah!  That is totally NOT what I meant, bro.  
> What I mean is that any genre can be done poorly.  To be honest, I'm a huge fan of ambient (which is related to trance, ne?) as well as metal... so if you can put them together _well_ then go for it.  
> I mean, seriously, give it your best shot and post it; I want to hear!



Ok thanks Signet I sure will post when I'm finished with a song.  :smiley:

----------


## Artelis

> That is a load of BULL, heretic.  Metal can be disgraced just like any other genre.  It is still art, and art can still be betrayed and therefore disgraced.



lol, you're adorable.

----------


## Signet

> lol, you're adorable.



O_o
[invokes Yami's Cybershield of +4 "No Homo"]

Edit: Just being funny over here.

----------


## Talkinghead108

I'm kinda new to writing music, FL studio or otherwise, so if anyone has any tips I'm open to suggestions. I also play guitar, but I haven't really been able to record anything great, my voice isn't the best. 
https://soundcloud.com/talkinghead10...bout-something

----------


## dms111

Here's some of my work. Music for two acoustic guitars with some occasional keyboard mixed in.
https://soundcloud.com/songofthedarkguitar

----------


## dutchraptor

> I'm kinda new to writing music, FL studio or otherwise, so if anyone has any tips I'm open to suggestions. I also play guitar, but I haven't really been able to record anything great, my voice isn't the best. 
> https://soundcloud.com/talkinghead10...bout-something



Firstly, get yourself some proper drum samples, the ones on FL are kinda crap. Try to spend some time getting down a proper and diverse beat to your song, maybe try and copy or simulate other peoples drum loops to get a feel for it. If you're ever stuck on trying to think of variations on a tune use the FL effect "grossbeat". It's really cool cause it has a lot of presets built in which slightly change the pitch and position of notes usually to give wacky sounds, but when you look through enough of them you can sometimes find a melody which sounds really good.

----------


## DreamHighlander

Here's some of my stuff. This is my solo project. Instrumental music all played, recorded and performed on workstation synth keyboard some tears ago.

Complete cd Mistérios celestiais (Celestial mysteries). Ambient, new age, instrumental music. Conceptual work about life after death, spiritism.

----------


## Signet

https://soundcloud.com/project-signet/renai-no-jiku

----------


## LSDgarfield

Kind of experimental sound ^^

----------


## Lseadragon

https://soundcloud.com/spacefin

I'm sure I posted this

----------


## Leanbb

This is just a song I covered for my best friend and his girlfriend:

----------


## ConsumeReality

Lean, you're really good! Thanks for sharing  ::D:

----------


## TranceWalker

Well I can't post links yet...go to youtube and type: xmytrancex   then go to my channel and check my videos(music)

Yes, It's mainly trance music...enjoy and give response :smiley:

----------


## Leanbb

> Lean, you're really good! Thanks for sharing



Thank YOU for your kind words.

----------


## oneiroer

I recently received Magix Music Maker 2013 and the only music I have created so far is this.

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer

It's an intro. Hope someone likes it.  :smiley:

----------


## StonedApe

here's some more of my stuff
https://soundcloud.com/the-kennedy-space-center
experimental space music

----------


## oneiroer

Sorry to be a bother but I'd like some input if someone would. I have 3 mixes right now. I used Magix Music Maker 2013 and the intro song is ok I guess, but the other two have an annoying crackle sound. Any ideas on how to fix the crackle if anyone hears it on Sample Metal Mix and Untitled at my soundcloud site: soundcloud.com/oneiroer ?
In the future I plan to record my guitar playing and maybe someone's vocals too.

----------


## ZeraCook

I really Enjoyed your Intro Oneiroer. I don't know how to use Magix Music maker though so I can't help with your crackle issue. 

Stoned Ape, Your music scares me into thinking the thought of drifting through space alone.

Anyways Heres a little Clip of a new song I'm doing for School. The first part before the Piano and guitar I did with messing around with sound files it was really fun, then I got down with my keyboard and Guitar.

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/25-2-wip

----------


## TranceWalker

Here is my new song combinated in more styles - trance,hard trance and hands up. Enjoy and give feedback  :smiley:

----------


## ZeraCook

What kind of equipment do you use TranceWalker?

ALSO Pulled an all nighter came up with this from some piano work I came up with a few months ago but never recorded.

Its also the first time I ever recorded or wrote lyrics.

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/the-...mo-with-lyrics

----------


## Signet

Pulled an all-nighter... doing a song about insomnia.  I like.  :wink2: 
My turn, though.

Preppy, instrumental.  Adapted from a soundtrack piece that had lousy lyrics.
Ren'ai no Jiku

And a hard rock song I recorded  last year... with nothing but a microphone and my laptop running Audacity.  ::disconcerted:: 
Nobody Here for You [1.5]

----------


## TranceWalker

> What kind of equipment do you use TranceWalker?
> 
> ALSO Pulled an all nighter came up with this from some piano work I came up with a few months ago but never recorded.
> 
> Its also the first time I ever recorded or wrote lyrics.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/the-...mo-with-lyrics



I use Fl Studio 10(plugins:Nexus,Sytrus; sample packs:VEC 1-4 and native VST effects)

----------


## ZeraCook

New Song I was working on when My Laptop Chager broke...

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/only-wip


This is Ol

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/secrets-instrumental

----------


## ZeraCook

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/toyz

I just discovered something fun

----------


## dms111

I have a new song up.
https://soundcloud.com/songofthedark...ark-guitar-the

----------


## ShesOnFire

*I made this not too long ago. 


*

----------


## Amiana

Wow, lots of talent here! I never recorded much but here's me at age 18 or 19 performing a song I wrote.

----------


## ZeraCook

> Wow, lots of talent here! I never recorded much but here's me at age 18 or 19 performing a song I wrote.



You remind me of Craig Owens from Chiodos for some reason.




https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/conquer-1st-min

Anyways I was able to do some Vocal and Guitar Recording today while home alone. and I know I don't have drums, but I wasn't even able to get all the vocals recorded. Sucked cause when I edited down the synth track so that the song cut out at a min I accidentally saved over the original copy I had saved so I'm gonna have to redo some shit now. Plus I was to lazy to do any production on this its not even close.

  Critique me hard! Like I said "Put me down Say that I'm lame."

----------


## dms111

> https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/conquer-1st-min
> 
> Anyways I was able to do some Vocal and Guitar Recording today while home alone. and I know I don't have drums, but I wasn't even able to get all the vocals recorded. Sucked cause when I edited down the synth track so that the song cut out at a min I accidentally saved over the original copy I had saved so I'm gonna have to redo some shit now. Plus I was to lazy to do any production on this its not even close.
> 
>   Critique me hard! Like I said "Put me down Say that I'm lame."



I'm following you on soundcloud, now. I'm not sure how to critique it since there's not much of it there yet but I will say I enjoyed it. Reminded me of high school and listening to HORSE the Band.

----------


## rham

soundcloud.com/lions-on-parole/final-native-american-project

----------


## ZeraCook

Remix

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/drown



New

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/extra

----------


## StonedApe

new ambient track
https://soundcloud.com/the-kennedy-s...nter/autotelic
we will be releasing our first album soon, pm me if you are interested

----------


## ZeraCook

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/t343

----------


## mindwanderer

Here's some stuff. Very few of them are complete songs, and none of them have any mastering or post-prod. Just songs I've started to pick up and finish sometime down the road. I'll post some of my favorites, and then some of my favorite favorites... but I've got a bunch if you wanna snoop around my profile.

*Chip/Electronic*
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/jam-1

*Orchestral*
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/seb
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/super-chill
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/classical

*World Music*
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/theme1

*My Favorites*
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/indust2
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/theme
https://soundcloud.com/mwg-music/abor-groove

----------


## oneiroer

I used Magix Music Maker 2013. Its just a intro to a song. Its all I seem to be able to create as of now... Hope someone likes it so far...  :smiley:  

I guess I'm telling on myself... I used soundpools for the drums and piano, but edited the guitars myself. I want to record myself playing electric guitar in the future and hopefully get better equipment than Magix Music Maker.  :smiley:

----------


## ZeraCook

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/i-do...be-faster-than


https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/scrapes-and-hatchets

----------


## oneiroer

A new one from me... Eventually I hope to make a full song...  :smiley:

----------


## ZeraCook

So I know I already Played this here, but I re-edited it on my birthday all day yesterday. Then I went and got drunk.


https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/i-do...be-faster-than 


here it is again, please listen its my 21st and if you listened to my older stuff and when I started you would see how far I've come.

----------


## Signet

New sound.
I had gotten bored after class (and was too exhausted to even start on my homework), so I slammed this out in about an hour.
Loops, but... it doesn't sound like a loop track.  Too progressive.
I think it might end up being one variant of a character's theme in an anime I'm writing.

https://soundcloud.com/project-signet/theme-1-var-3

----------


## fautzo

My band's album finally came out, and we've entered a ton of contests. The one we're currently set on is the Grammy Amplifier Contest, which could land us a free recording session, professional music video, or a change to perform at a huge festival. If we can get within the top 25 of most viewed songs, the judges will review the songs and pick the ones they like. We're pretty confident that they will at least take us into consideration if we can get that far, but I need you guys' help to do it.

Basically, by listening and SHARING the song via the amplify with twitter/facebook button, we accumulate points and get closer to the judging. It would seriously mean a lot if you guys helped me out with this, so here's the link. Shares get us a ton of points, so if you feel like you can please do it.

Here's the link to the contest page: ParadoxLockdown - Grammy Amplifier

And here's the link to the rest of the album (you can get it on spotify/itunes also, but if you buy it here we get full royalties): Dateless In July - Paradox Lockdown - Kicktone

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ZeraCook

Nice one I liked that Signet, Made me feel like I was in a spy movie.

Three new ones.

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/surround

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/indignant

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/dixieland-jazz-5

----------


## Vicarious

https://soundcloud.com/jo-o-amaral-6/it-s-not-a-song 

Did one year ago...its just guitar, but well..i love composing stuff on guitar..hope you like. and sorry for the bad recording..

----------


## ZeraCook

https://soundcloud.com/zeracook/sile...times-be-known

----------


## oneiroer

Just a test run on Music Studio I just bought for Ipad... Hopefully I'll get better at this. I played the music on the built in piano and chose my instruments and recorded it...
The track is called 1st...
Oneiroer's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

----------


## oneiroer

I'm using fl studio mobile. My soundcloud site soundcloud.com/oneiroer. The first two tracks are using that program and the guitar one is a recording of a friend and me playing guitar and the last is a program that was used on ipad... I hope to make full songs in the future.

----------


## Flinte

https://soundcloud.com/grahamrj
Some of the stuff I have made. Most of it is just messing around with samples, electronic music I guess. There are a few live recordings and such. It should all be taken with a grain of salt though haha it's all pretty rough...

----------


## SpliceStirling

*Count me in!*

Here's a recent instrumental I've made.





And here's a song I co-wrote with artist Kazaki -- it's _literally about lucid dreaming_, haha.




I use FL Studio too.  : D


Here's my SoundCloud.
https://soundcloud.com/dream-forecast

----------


## ZeraCook

Still being me 

GreatHateDemoV2 by ZeraCook on SoundCloud - Hear the world

----------


## ShesOnFire

Begginer in music.  :smiley:

----------


## Omniscience

A humble project I've been working on  :smiley: 

Oblivious Omniscience

----------


## Signet

Aand so I took one night and a half and recorded a full-band cover of Muse's "Sing for Absolution".
...'kay.  Cool.  >shrug<

https://soundcloud.com/project-signe...-absolution-11

----------


## ShesOnFire

Finally finished album.  :smiley:

----------


## Gusto

> I found that I really enjoy making music. So I got FL studio and start making some beats.
> cZaR's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> Check my tracks out if you want, only constructive criticism please.
> 
> I'd love to hear others music as well. Please share!



Lucid dreaming combined with music creation is the way of life.
I hear sometimes very interresting stuffs when I fall asleep, or in the morning.
I don't have a soundcloud yet, but I'll do (Bitwig, launchpad, a couple of VSTi and go on).

I will listen to your tracks and give a feedback (tomorrow at work, with a good internet connection)
edit : Good beats. I prefer the ones with an harmony and chord charts, it gives more life and deep to electronic music.
Damn, I didnt realised this thread is about 2 years old, keep alive !

Did anyone tryed to compose music while lucid dreaming ?
Then to write it down ?

----------


## Mantic

https://soundcloud.com/blizzardj/color
Here's a song I made yesterday with FL studio/Abelton and a MIDI piano synth. I'm still learning but this is as far as i've progressed in Trap/Dubstep. Let me know what you think.

If you enjoyed ^ and want to hear more, these two i made in the past month. 

 https://soundcloud.com/blizzardj/gilantis-runaway-blizzardj-remixsx
 https://soundcloud.com/blizzardj/oldays

----------


## ShesOnFire



----------


## oneiroer

I realize what i shared of mine before probably sucked. Currently learning piano and want to get back into playing guitar. In the future hopefully near future I would like to create some kind of symphonic metal.  :smiley: 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fWoCC-Two2M

I started a youtube channel. I recorded this last night. Not too great i guess but maybe i will get there eventually.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh that's nice oneiroer, pretty symphonic music

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you OpheliaBlue. I am glad you like it! I plan on making a song dedicated to lucid dreaming when I get better.  :smiley: 

Here's another one I recorded today. Hope someone likes it.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Wish I could edit the last one so i dont double post but anyway I have a soundcloud site @ www.soundcloud.com/oneironaut26 my latest track is longer...  :smiley:  any criticism would be nice cause i want to get better at piano.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

Made a new soundcloud account for myself. Check it out if you'd like. I'm playing my midi keyboard on this recent track I just uploaded...

soundcloud.com/Oneiroer

----------


## oneiroer

My first song. I know I still need work but proud of this.  :smiley: 

https://youtu.be/TYbWt8cVfO0

----------


## DawnEye11

It sounds lovely. I liked it on youtube. ^ w ^

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you DreamCafe11! Much appreciated!  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Long hard work does make gradual progress. I haven't posted in a while, so check out where I am now. Here I just finished this earlier. Take a listen > :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/potatoes-p

----------


## Patience108

Nice LouaiB - I listened to the end! It's cool ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Nice LouaiB - I listened to the end! It's cool



seconded

----------


## LouaiB

Thnx Guys!!! I really appreciate the support TvT

It's been a year and 2 months since I started (1,200-1,500 hours of hard work). They say it takes 10,000 hours for mastery. I'd like to see where i'd be after 8,500 hours Xp

----------


## oneiroer

Hi guys I have a couple of new tracks up.

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/a-gift-or-a-cursemp3
https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/a-new-hopemp3

Wouldn't mind some comments on my current stuff... I know I need to learn more piano to get better...

----------


## LouaiB

@oneiroer nice tracks! I really liked a new hope. It's warmth was really nice. And i like the mixing of the kit. Good work  ::D: 

I did a new track. I'm not so sure about it's mix, cuz i'm too poor so i use earphones to do the sound engineering, and also I got bored midway so it cuts off, but whatever I kinda like it. Here it is:
https://soundcloud.com/louaib/the-pie

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you Louai! Glad you liked em! Ill check out your new track tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## Signet

> Hi guys I have a couple of new tracks up.



"A New Hope" - this is loop-based, right?  Very nice mixing (though if loops, then, well, loops).  Solid feel to it; I could use it in any number of scenes and it would make for good background music.
Now where did I put my guns...
"Gift or a Curse" - I don't mean this in a negative way, but just give it a try:  take out the percussion loop.  Just drop that part completely. Then find (or make) a loop that's just one rhythmic instrument/something per beat and try it; then try the same sound once a measure instead.  I don't know if that'd be better, it just kinda jumped out at me.  Into my head.  Idea.  thing.  something





> I did a new track.



I'm trying to place what it reminds me of.  Euro-house?  Something tranc-y, but more melodic, I suppose.  I must be critical enough to say that the lead, the melody, doesn't really go anywhere, though.  For some applications that's fine; just keep in mind what you want the music to... well, what you want it to do.
I will grant you this:  the choice of sounds/instrumentation fit together quite nicely, other than the lead synth being a little sharp (imho).  The drop (or intro crescendo) lands in a way that I really like!  The almost gradual way it sweeps in works out very well.  The instrumentation (particularly the odd percussion sounds) directly after that blends well.  That lead, though... hm.  Either too high in the mix or too sharp of a sound.  (again, that's just my two cents.) 


Reggae number: https://soundcloud.com/project-signe...ly-island-demo
Ambient/Celtic?/#trying to hit the notes: https://soundcloud.com/project-signe...r-to-my-sister
^Thoughts on content (not mixing) on these would be much appreciated!


Also, I really wish I could get a second opinion on this one I posted earlier in this thread.

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks Signet I will try that. I play the instuments on midi keyboard piano. No loops there though. But i will take out the drum loop. And work on my piano playing. Thank you for your comment!  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

@Signet





> Euro-house



I'm terrible at fitting my tracks into a genre, but if I where to pick a genre, I would have chose progressive house. Euro house works too. Euro progressive house? Lol.





> the lead, the melody, doesn't really go anywhere



Yeah I can see that. I wouldn't say it's terrible, but it's not really good.





> what you want it to do



I feel I need to porspone more deliberate composing till I buy a midi and be good at playing. When I get a nice melody in my head after I'm done with the chords, I always forget it half way through plotting it on the piano roll. Even the chords face kind of the same problem, but less bcz I'm good at doing and memorizing progressions, plus the inversions are easier when done after the main progression. 





> lead synth being a little sharp (imho)



The lead being too sharp is something I always get told. Idk if it's bcz I use earphones to mix, but I like how the lead is crisp and sharp. Also I don't see a problem with it bcz it doesn't interfere with the High hats and white noise and so on. I do cut a bit of it's highs though lately, more than I would like, bcz of these complaints, but seems it needs more. Gonna test more with that.





> the choice of sounds/instrumentation fit together quite nicely. The drop (or intro crescendo) lands in a way that I really like! The almost gradual way it sweeps in works out very well. The instrumentation (particularly the odd percussion sounds) directly after that blends well



Thank you! It's a funny story bcz in the past i was a sucker for YT tutorials which honestly corrupted my mixes. After watching some professional videos on mixing, I dropped everything I knew about mixing and learned from scratch. In short, now I know that levels and stereo are the most important parts of the mix, and the first go to when facing a problem. Those and low/high cuts.  Before that, I used to go to the EQ and modify like crazy. No wonder my mixes where shit. But lucky, I always knew about the roles of different frequency regions and about having good and full frequency range.

Also the nice sweep it has is thnx to some white noise, then the trick on the drop to make it impactful is to cut the lows before it drops using EQ automation, and the moment it drops, introduce the lows with a nice warm bass and lows and a crisp crash (also I added those applause but i'm not sure if I corrupted that sample too much it sound like gibberish now :/). Also a low blow I think.





> particularly the odd percussion sounds



Yup, I ruined the applause sample  :tongue2: 


Thnx a lot for the feedback! I really appreciate the help. I'll see if I can fix the melody. Should be easy enough.





> Also, I really wish I could get a second opinion on this one I posted earlier in this thread



The link led me to this page :/





> Ambient/Celtic?/#trying to hit the notes



I like it. I'm not one to criticize this kind of music bcz my preference is different, but I really felt you should try adding more pauses from roughly around 0:28 to 0:38. That region. It would make it much more interesting and meaningful.

----------


## Signet

[checks link]
....oh.  Well, I feel sheepish.  >__<
Here.

The "sharpness" of the lead isn't a matter of EQ, _per se_, but rather of your choice of lead.  If you're using a digital synth generator/plugin, then the cutoff should be something you can set.  Check for that - the cutoff.

Ruined or not, what you call the applause sample works out fine.  No need to change it!

Thanks for the info and EQ automation, and thank you for your thoughts.

----------


## LouaiB

@ Signet





> The "sharpness" of the lead isn't a matter of EQ, per se, but rather of your choice of lead. If you're using a digital synth generator/plugin, then the cutoff should be something you can set. Check for that - the cutoff.



But the EQ does do cutoff. I said I was doing a high cut, which IS a cutoff. The cutoff is simply a highcut (or lowpass. Same thing).

But anyways, yeah I use synths mostly. Only when doing orchestral do I use mostly soundfonts. I think I just realized a posible cause of the problem. I listen to music and turn the volume to 100% when the drop comes, but when I make a drop, I listen at 20-30% volume. This must be why I tend to crisp it more than needed bcz I'm used to listening to music with 100% volume when the drop comes. (If you don't know, higher volumes emphasize the high frequencies more than lows, or at least in my case cuz I don't have flat frequency monitors  :Sad:    )





> Ruined or not, what you call the applause sample works out fine. No need to change it!



Thnx! Glad I don't have to deal with it  :tongue2: 





> Thanks for the info and EQ automation, and thank you for your thoughts.



NP. Anytime!  ::D: 

I have a question: How long have you been making music??

Also, that song you made. It's really really good. I especially love the pluck and that ambient violin I presume? But at 1:20 that guitar kicks in and honestly it's not good. change it. It's sound and the melody you play with it aren't good. But everything before it I really loved!

----------


## Signet

That volume bit would affect the sound, yeah.  >__<

On the track, there's no violin.  On the verses there's a guitar track doubled up - one very, very low in the mix and heavily distorted with lots of reverb (isolated ex: just as the song starts); the second is the plucky one you heard.
As for the driven guitar on the chorus... well... I'm not a guitarist.  I'm just not. Wile I know it's a little high in the mix, I generally don't have a lot of knowledge on making a guitar sound great.  (also, the guitar was recorded direct-in and the distortion was a software plugin, so.. yeah, it's crap.)  personally i really like the melodic runs the guitar does on the chorus, but that's just me

I cringe to admit that I recorded that cover using GarageBand.  I have since corrected my ways and now have my own setup I'm learning how to use with Ardour Mixbus.

Thank you much for your thoughts on the song!

----------


## DawnEye11

I made my own sound cloud account today and posted my original music there. Feel free to check it out if you want
 ^^ https://soundcloud.com/user-98062111...-original-song

----------


## Signet

> I made my own sound cloud account today and posted my original music there.



So... what music engine are you using?  Everything blends nicely (though I suppose that's not too unusual for all-in-one software.)

Pleasant!  Will there be a vocal version?

----------


## oneiroer

I play guitar. This is a much older recording. I'm learning to play piano better until I get proper recording equipment. I'm betting back into guitar though. Been playing off and on electric/acoustic since I was 16 years old. 31 now...  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/mess...te-a-while-ago

----------


## LouaiB

> I made my own sound cloud account today and posted my original music there. Feel free to check it out if you want
>  ^^ https://soundcloud.com/user-98062111...-original-song



I like this a lot!! The mixing is awesome too! If u don't mind me asking, I'm bad at drums, really bad. Can I know where u got this drum kit?? I'm assuming u use samples, not the real thing, right?? xD


Also, Oneiroer, that guitar playing was sick!! I really loved it. It was flawless.  ::D: 


Sidenote: I'm testing on saw stacks now. They are used in dubstep and chillstep quite a lot. It's an essence to them, so it is very 'foundational' for me to study them. That made sense, right?? lol
Also I'm suffering from my lack of studio headphones. Everything I make sounds destorted in the highs. In my earphones they sound just fine, but when I move it to any other speaker, the problem shows. Now I know why Signet was telling me the lead on that track was too sharp. Anyways I'll fix this temporarily by adding an EQ before I begin any track, an EQ that adds to the highs, then when I finish, I turn it off.

----------


## LouaiB

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/p-105-18

Made this today. I also asked a few of my friends and they said it's mix is fine. I'm hoping it's not glichy this time. It's a Euro-trance. Lol so 90s

----------


## Raen

Had no idea that we had so many people of talent here on Dreamviews :p
What kind of software are you all using to make these tracks?

----------


## DawnEye11

> So... what music engine are you using?  Everything blends nicely (though I suppose that's not too unusual for all-in-one software.)
> 
> Pleasant!  Will there be a vocal version?



Thanks! : D I used Mixcraft 6. Blending it all isn't easy for me though. I kind of suck at mixing.^^"Oh and no vocal version. I changed my mind and I suck at singing now. XD

----------


## DawnEye11

> I like this a lot!! The mixing is awesome too! If u don't mind me asking, I'm bad at drums, really bad. Can I know where u got this drum kit?? I'm assuming u use samples, not the real thing, right?? xD



 Thanks. :3 I only know how to play the keyboard so no. Its just drum loops and fills I used from mixcraft 6.Everything else was originally done by me on the program though.





> I play guitar. This is a much older recording. I'm learning to play piano better until I get proper recording equipment. I'm betting back into guitar though. Been playing off and on electric/acoustic since I was 16 years old. 31 now...*



Great guitar playing. : ) I wish I could play guitar but I suck at it.




> Made this today. I also asked a few of my friends and they said it's mix is fine. I'm hoping it's not glichy this time. It's a Euro-trance. Lol so 90s



You did a awesome job in making this. Sounds like something you could dance to in ddr.^^

----------


## LouaiB

> Had no idea that we had so many people of talent here on Dreamviews :p
> What kind of software are you all using to make these tracks?



thank you!

I use fl studio. I use it's native plugins, although I wish I can afford external plugins :p.

----------


## [email protected]

> Hi guys I have a couple of new tracks up.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/a-gift-or-a-cursemp3
> https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/a-new-hopemp3
> 
> Wouldn't mind some comments on my current stuff... I know I need to learn more piano to get better...



whoa that New Hope sounds totally awesome! perfect soundtrack for a fantasy game xD


I'm not really a musician but I made short post-rock demo on my own. hope you guys enjoy  ::D:  
https://soundcloud.com/windhover-2/postrock-practice

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you guys for liking my music!  :smiley:  Can't wait to get proper recording equipment. Eventually I will add electric guitar and symphonic sounds. I currently use magix music maker 2014 but that will probably change with new software eventually!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

So I received the Presonus audiobox music suite as an early gift for Christmas. Here is a link to something I am working on... It's not that great... I'm currently learning to play the piano even though I mess around on the piano like this...  :smiley:  Oh yea and I am using Studio One Artist version.  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/untitled

----------


## oneiroer

Deleted that track... Uploaded a couple more... Have a couple of songs in mind for the near future!  :smiley:

----------


## Signet

> What kind of software are you all using to make these tracks?



Begining on Ardour Mixbus nowdays.  Audacity for destructive editing and normalization.

----------


## oneiroer

Pretty proud of this, what do you guys think?  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/guitars

----------


## oneiroer

Sorry I keep deleting my tracks. I uploaded a new one I hope to keep on my soundcloud page. I would appreciate any comment because I am trying to get better at my music.
https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/peac...in-the-silence

----------


## Signet

> https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/peac...in-the-silence



I officially declare this to be what anime soundtrack should sound like. 
Could you send me an uncompressed file of it?  I'm not joking, man - I'm writing a series and that track would be quite fitting!

Edit: Sorry, no criticism on this one.  For what's there, it's solid.  A good jam or BGM track, congrats.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

How about this, would you mind me seeing some of the work you're working on before I send it to you? I guess I'm being too paranoid about people stealing my stuff but a friend of mine said I should be careful with sharing my stuff. I wouldn't mind if in the credits you put my name in if I send you the file.  :smiley:  Glad you liked it!  :smiley:

----------


## Signet

> would you mind me seeing some of the work you're working on before I send it to you?



Sure.  I'll get back to you in... a year or so.  Gonna be a while.  >_>
Last time anything was getting done was this thread (please don't necro the thread) and I once posted a mediocre script and sketchy outline.

----------


## oneiroer

hey Signet I will send it to you if i can find it and if you're still interested. also i decided i think i might try doing relaxing music even though i really want to do epic soundtracky music. i forgot which song you liked i have a couple i will send you if you want.  :smiley:  i forgot message me your email addresss if you're still interested.

----------


## oneiroer

New track up...  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/resp...ts-left-of-you

----------


## Signet

> New track up... 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/resp...ts-left-of-you



Man you pull your tracks back down off Soundcloud quickly.  o_O

----------


## oneiroer

Sorry I am weird like that. You're right. I'm too impatient for likes or comments sorry. But I will email you the track when I add clean electric guitar to it. A friend of mine said I should add guitar with it no distortion.  :smiley:  By the way, I called the track Respect Your Own Sadness (Its what's left of you). What do you think of the title anyway?  :smiley: 

Edit: It's back up...

----------


## Signet

> I called the track Respect Your Own Sadness (Its what's left of you).



Pretty angsty, but I'll admit it's clever.   Also, sweet guitars again this time.  Good amount of delay!

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks Signet!  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

New track up. I'll keep it up a little longer this time... :p

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/rock-riff

----------


## LouaiB

Ayyyy, haven't posted here in a while. Mostly because I'be been doing a lot of experimental little tries and really didn't make much full tracks. Here's one tho that got made to an extent. Pardon the pad portion. I planned on changing it but never got around doing that.

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/p-120-88-draft-2


EDIT: I made something after I posted this. Not sure if it's really good or I'm just too tired.

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/p-126-14-draft-1

EDIT 2: I woke up earlier and worked on the mix and master of the previous track.

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/p-126-35-draft-2

----------


## LouaiB

Ayy, finally finished it.

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/p-126-66-final

----------


## Signet

Louai, I have the sudden urge to share the music of Paranoia Paradox with you.  But... hm.  Do you, by any chance, happen to like Japanese?

----------


## oneiroer

https://m.soundcloud.com/oneiroer/a-start

Should the track be louder guys and sorry for it being so short. I tried something different. I played 2 violin tracks on my keyboard and added a string instrument but added distortion effects to try to make it sound like an electric guitar. I didn't have enough time last night to make it any longer.  :Sad:

----------


## Signet

It's a decent sound.  Keep it around and use it in tracks to come - think of this all as one instrument, I say.

----------


## oneiroer

That gives me an idea. I wonder if this will work. Hmmm... thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

@Signet: DO I?!
Sure, share with me.

@Oneiroer I'd say about what Signet already mentioned.

I made a trap nation style visualizer for that track.

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks guys. I found a cool drum pad within studio one 3 that I can add to my tracks. I'm going to start using drums that I play myself on my keyboard. I'm also trying to get into using synths and stuff. I'm also experimenting more with the program trying to make my sound better.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

> Thanks guys. I found a cool drum pad within studio one 3 that I can add to my tracks. I'm going to start using drums that I play myself on my keyboard. I'm also trying to get into using synths and stuff. I'm also experimenting more with the program trying to make my sound better.



I'd recommend Nexus plugin. It has so many great sounds. It costs like 350$, but my eye patch got it for me for my birthday.

----------


## oneiroer

Would buy it if I could but can't afford it right now. I have a new track up to show you guys some progress. Please tell me what you think? I played the drums and played legato hall strings and French horns too. Its basically me just practicing. Hopefully I am getting at least a little better...  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/practicing

Edit: eye patch? did you get hurt or something? If so sorry if you did.  :Sad:  I don't know what you mean by eye patch.

Edit: Working on something better than the last one...  :smiley: 
It's strange though now that I am doing a little bit more than I usually do my program seems to be making a weird noise through my headphones. I tried exporting the song and it sounded ok when it was in wave format...hmmm...  :Sad: 

Hey Louai and Signet could you guys pm me your email addresses and I could share what I'm working on so that I don't fill this thread with everything I do if you guys don't mind?

----------


## Signet

> Sure, share with me.



This one came to mind.  Something more upbeat?  More of the same?

*Technically* they only ever did doujin music of the Touhou Project, but the arrangements are just so good that they really deserve some praise...

----------


## oneiroer

New track...Am I getting better?  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/untitled

----------


## Signet

Hmmm... the strings (violas?) have a nice harshness to them, but they could use more depth.  While their sharp attack is a striking sound, not having any lower register makes it sound cheap.
Try adding a mellow cello line to the strings, playing the same melody an octave lower.

Also:  ending.  You need one.  ^_^

Not bad, though.

----------


## oneiroer

Thanks signet. Good timing on responding before i deleted it... XD thank you for your tip. And im working on something new. It will probably be longer than a minute by the time i am done with it!  :smiley:  oh and yes violas.  :smiley:

----------


## oneiroer

New track up. Gonna leave it up for good. The ending isn't that great but check it out if you could!  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/the-battle-is-over

----------


## Signet

The choice of instruments is good, but at more than one point I found the track disorienting, to be honest.  There was dissonance here and there -though that actually could be a good thing- and there were parts where I couldn't follow the timing very naturally.

Now _if_ that's what you were going for, then it's a really great track!
Not sure, otherwise.  :/

----------


## Shabby

Cool stuff guys! Here's the first thing I made (I only recently started)




I made it because I like music box music and it allowed me to stick to just one instrument for now, learning the ropes.  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

Hey, been a while! Sorry, I've had a really busy few months, but it's OK. Things are getting much better in my life RN.  ::D: 

I'm still making music as much as ever. I'm really loving Orchestral music too, which I know Oneiroer makes, so I thought I'd share my most recent one:





Also, I made a dubstep remix of Gemini - Fire Inside:

https://soundcloud.com/louaib/gemini...side-remix-145

Ending section is bad though in the remix one. I had no idea what to do. I couldn't even get any ideas from the original. It's so different. i just took the acapella.

 Ah, I was making the orchestral one I linked first in the 64-bit FL version, but then the soundfont player doesn't work in the 64-bit FL, and I needed the orchestral drums and precusions. I had to load the project up in the 32-bit version, which is slower, so I could open the precusions soundfont. That was fine, it didn't lag, but I don't like using soundfonts for precusion kits. I can't process every precusion by itself, which can be annoying. At least I love how it utilizes the piano roll at least. Anyone knows of a good free soundfont player that is good for preccusions? Or just a drum VST really that is good for orchestral preccusions.

Also, Oneiroer, my eye is fine, lol. I didn't mean it like that. Also, the soundcloud link you put is broken or something? It gives me a "No page found" error or something.

Also, Shabby, I really like that! I did not expect this once you said you just got started. I imagined it would be sharp and out of tune and utterly repetitive, but it isn't. It's quite pleasant actually. I would imagine that to be a real music box.

----------


## oneiroer

Hi Shabby and Louai. Like your stuff! I'm taking a break from recording but practicing my instruments. Did you do the drums Louai?

----------


## miktux

Hi, https://soundcloud.com/davidj-736089...-belong-edited https://soundcloud.com/davidj-736089990/dreams its my producion  ::D:  its not good but in time i maybe find my way to learn about production as mutch as i need.

----------


## oneiroer

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/me-p...lectric-guitar

----------


## Kraom

I produce trap music sometimes haha. Here are my two most current/best tracks.

https://soundcloud.com/kraom/there-he-goes-wip

https://soundcloud.com/kraom/trap-original-wip

----------


## VinceField

My buddy and I recorded this song and I put together a video for it with some old footage I shot for a film project that didn't pan out with a bunch of neat visual effects added.

----------


## JadeGreen

Falling and smacking into the beach like that reminds me of my first LD.

Nice vid and nice song.

----------


## LouaiB

> Hi Shabby and Louai. Like your stuff! I'm taking a break from recording but practicing my instruments. Did you do the drums Louai?



Yeah. I found this great Orchestral soundfonts bank that has a ton of orchestral instruments, including orchestral percussion kit. Really, all I did was open it (it opens inside the piano roll) and after, or more like during, creating the beat, I panned each one. That is very important. And after that, they're really just all, not just them but all the instruments too, routed to the same bus, which only contains an EQ to remove some of the muddy 400Hz and a cathedral reverb. Then, it links to the Master compressor. Really, effects and compression and all these stuff should be minimal. I learned that the hard way. You really never understand this concept until you actively force yourself not to use EQ and compression and multiple reverbs except when absolutely necessary. It's mostly about the volume, stereo image, panning, and removing the bass from instruments that don't need it. Sure sometimes the high end needs cutting, or maybe a bit of boosting or compression to make it crisp, but these are never solutions to problems that already exist. All of this is of course in general. It's level depends on the genre too really. What I'm saying simply doesn't apply this much in genres like glitch or dubstep. But yeah, for orchestral, classic, acoustic, and a bunch of EDM, this approach really really saves me a ton of frustration and failure. I remember a year ago when I used to EQ everything, use a different reverb for each instrument, not even touch the levels or stereo really. Panning?! What's that? Is that a new type of pancakes?! xD

Speaking of too much effects...I love that guitar track, but you're killing it with the delay. It's even making the tune blurry.

Ramble.

Anyways, I finished a new track. I'm pretty happy about this one too. It's getting easier and easier with more hard work.





I must say though that one of the things I can't do is make a choir fit. It plays in the second last quarter and it's pretty muddy. I hear choirs and usually they are loud and clear. I need a better choir soundfont if anyone has.

Please, do tell me what you think. ^^

(I'm awful at making up titles.)

----------


## oneiroer

Never mind. Thought I would upload a very short track. But I don't want to get strange comments on soundcloud again... So I will wait and upload a longer track that I am proud of.  :smiley:

----------


## anti_nation

You guys are fantastic. All of this music is something I would listen to on a daily basis.

One of my old roommates and I pooled our spare tips and bought a cheap $100 MIDI keyboard that came with free software. We'd entertain ourselves by taking turns improvising on instruments and creating songs late at night. We had about 8 songs in various stages of completion done in our year of living together. I just found the old files so I figured I'd show you guys a little bit of what went on. 

It sounds real 8-bit. I dig it. 

Headphones will let you hear the deep bass.

----------


## DawnEye11

I dont want to upload this on my youtube and can't think of anywhere else to share it so I'll post it here. Was originally suppose to be a undertale song but i suck at singing now. : P

Regret Of A King
https://soundcloud.com/user-980621111/regret

----------


## oneiroer

Recorded this last night.  :smiley: 

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/untitled

----------


## oneiroer

Just updated my soundcloud page with a couple of pics. Could you guys tell me if you like them or if I should create other designs?

http://soundcloud.com/oneiroer

----------


## Shabby

https://soundcloud.com/shabberton

I had another attempt at making some music.
That piece on your Soundcloud is epic, btw, oneiroer!

----------


## oneiroer

Thank you very much Shabby! Although I must admit I did not do the drums. I used pre made drum sounds but I played the strings and horn on my midi keyboard. I plan on doing the drums myself in the near future but need more drum practice. Trying to get inspired for a new song been wanting to record something lately. And I'll listen to your track when I have more time ok?

----------


## Necrox

not enough posts

----------


## Hitokage

I started to compose some cinematic music for my Youtube channel. It's a public domain so feel free to use it as well: https://soundcloud.com/hitokageproduction

----------


## oneiroer

Nice Hitokage. I followed you on soundcloud. I recently came up with something I'm pretty proud of but not as good as my A New Hope song. Here's the link. I'm back at making music and sorry if I made too many posts on this thread before I won't do that again. Just thought I would update those interested...

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer/calm-of-the-wind

----------


## DJ Dead Llama

Hey guys, I have been writing music since the age of 4. I am 30 now. I really started getting serious about putting tracks down about a decade ago. Check out some of my music here:
https://soundcloud.com/deadllama

Also have a video project I am working on: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw01ec6Mtmw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY7z_4oUJLA&t=8s

 Currently I have about 3,000 music projects (songs/jingles etc) started that still have files for, many of them are finished and I would love to work on some online musical collaborations with other dreamers. Lets push the limits of music, and lose this misconception of "genres"! Feel free to pm.

I am following you guys as I look you up. Good stuff so far!

----------


## oneiroer

I don't mean to flood this post. This'll be the last post for hopefully a year or so in this topic. I'm going to try to create an album. I have song titles in mind. I'm learning how to write songs and I've completed one if you'd like to check out my soundcloud page. If not no wrorries. I'll eventually probably upload the songs to soundcloud...

https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer

----------


## Necrox

> I don't mean to flood this post. This'll be the last post for hopefully a year or so in this topic. I'm going to try to create an album. I have song titles in mind. I'm learning how to write songs and I've completed one if you'd like to check out my soundcloud page. If not no wrorries. I'll eventually probably upload the songs to soundcloud...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/oneiroer



An album about lucid dreaming sounds like a nice idea. It would be a really cool collab effort but that sounds like a difficult project to coordinate.

----------


## andreasdevig



----------


## lenscaper

I just found this thread.....pretty cool stuff. I do a lot of recording in my own small studio. I just finished this one.

I was in a kind of gospel/blues frame of mind as I wrote this. The acoustic guitar is a 1933 Kalamazoo (think Robert Johnson) and the blues harp was blown through a vintage Shure Unidyne microphone that was plugged into a Fender Tweed amp.

_Justified_
https://www.soundclick.com/html5/v4/...ongID=13910416

 :smiley:

----------

